# tack storage



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I have several nice wool blankets/pads and I see mice evidence in my tack shack. the shack may be replaced but i do not see a situation that will be mouse proof, so what could I use for these items? mice love wool so I really want to protect my investment. I am thinking a pickup tool box, seen one at tsc that was a work site box, had a handle and wheels like luggage. 

any other ideas? that one is around $100 so I would like to know if you have another idea about half that cost? I'll shop craigslist, etc. too


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

The Stanley Toolboxes are a great place to store things. Not really cheap, but tough and have wheels. We got one at our Home Depot. You would have to check it for tiny holes a mouse could get in, seal it off with some silicone. We used it for DD going off to school, as a footlocker for everything. Makes a nice seat, can be secured with a key. Handle slides out for lifting one end to move it places, but is not in the way when pushed back in.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-37-in-Mobile-Job-Box-037025H/202300294#

They have other models of boxes, might like another one better.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

that's just like what i was looking at, i think it would work great. not only keep mice from damaging wool things, but keep all my goodies contained,, i hate a cluttered tack space.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I think if you put out mothballs and or peppermint oil, that tends to keep mice out as well.

According to the Humane Society of the United States, mice have a very keen sense of smell. This strong sense of smell provides a way of communicating social dominance, territorial markings, and survival from prey, as well as, finding food. Peppermint oil has a very strong scent, although pleasing to humans, mice hate it. The tiny, sensitive nose of a mouse can't handle the potent aroma, they immediately run away from it.

To effectively get rid of mice with peppermint oil, you need to know where you can purchase this product. In order for this to successfully work Not many stores like Wal-Mart sell peppermint oil; try looking in the essential oils section of a health and vitamin store, such as GNC. Search online stores like Amazon.com or EBay; both sell peppermint oil, as well as, giving you a chance to read the reviews of the product. Be sure that you buy the 100% peppermint oil, not the extract.

http://voices.yahoo.com/get-rid-mice-peppermint-oil-4120871.html

Also, if you can figure out where they coming in, use steel wool to plug holes to keep them out.

Oh, and just to let you know, those plastic bins are NOT mouse/rat proof, I had some very nice wraps in one and the mice chewed a hole in one corner and made a nest in my very nice wraps..sigh..


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

All my tack is in the house...


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Depending you how your tack room is laid out, you could put them on the saddle rack/stand. A barn I used to rid out of had 2x4s sticking out of the wall to hang blankets on, similar to a wall mounted saddle rack. 

You could also keep 1 in the tack room on the stand with the saddle for everyday riding. Keep the nice ones in our house.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

winter blankets got folded, back in the original box and put up on planks over the rafters.

Everyday saddle pads got turned up over the saddle on the wall rack.

Show saddle pad were kept in a closet in the house.

My suggestion would be big plastic, snap lid, stackable totes.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

We cut a small hole into the tack room so the cats could have access. They took care of the mice that were using my pads & blankets as nests and leaving droppings everywhere. YUCK!


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I keep a Rat Terrier in my tack room. He keeps em out!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

I was going to suggest some barn cats, if they are an option? 
They also help wonderfully with the in-the-ground, hole-causing, horse-leg-breaking rodents as well! We have 4 barn cats that even now in the dead of winter are catching all sorts of rodents!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I despise having my cats any where near my saddles. They will leave scratches on the leather if they are needing "help" climbing up the saddle rack.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

there is that... we don't let ours in the tack room unless we are in there for stuff (it is our combo tack/tool room).... the hopefully correct logic being if they take care of any mice that might enter it, then tack stays good, so we just watch it. Also we keep the saddles covered with a sheet for dust, but that wouldn't save them from cats, you are right.  No thoughts on preventing a saddle rack-cat tower...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cats are the best option to keep mice away, if you're worried about scratches use saddle covers. I keep my saddles in the house in heavy weight quilted zip up covers, they are expensive and I want them protected. 

I also keep pads and saddle blankets in a large Rubbermaid trunk in my tack/grain room, it's my youngest daughter's old show trunk and works perfectly.


----------



## mulemom (Feb 17, 2013)

Bars of Irish Spring soap keep the mice and chipmunks out of winter stored vehicles-never thought about trying it in the tack room but I'll bet it would work.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-37-in-Mobile-Job-Box-037025H/202300294

_
sidepasser "Oh, and just to let you know, those plastic bins are NOT mouse/rat proof, I had some very nice wraps in one and the mice chewed a hole in one corner and made a nest in my very nice wraps..sigh.. _" I do not wish to make this same mistake. do you mean things like in the link or those rubbermade tote things??

would this thing keep out the mice? i see them stinking things got a winter blanket now. doesn't help my hubs and dd just fling stuff into the tack shack, and its too small anyhow, so by the time i find out, damage is done. :grit:

would a horse object to moth ball smell on a blanket? or the peppermint? i have some of that now, as i also have mice in my tahoe. geesh! but those are about gone, as i found parking in a different spot seems to be too far for them to scurry? (i was near a tree line, so i am thinking its too open for them now.) 

i think the price on this is good, and am ready to buy one if i can be sure mice won't get my stuff. i am also wanting to have all my stuff clean and in one place too, instead of tossed about like junk. its very maddening. I need to deal with this asap.


----------

